# New baby chick



## farmer_dude48 (Oct 10, 2015)

Found a new baby chick in with the mamma and two other babies , she wasn't having anything to do with the new one...any ideas ? We brought the baby in put under heat lamp and is really trying to survive , any ideas how we could get mom to take her back?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Boy that's a tough one. If I had a silkie I would give her the chick. Is the momma pushing it away or is the chick staying away? Is she biting the chick? In the meantime, make sure she eats and drinks. Take some chick feed and make a wet mash for her. You can also wipe a bit into her beak.


----------



## farmer_dude48 (Oct 10, 2015)

Its a first time Momma. She had pushed it to the side and left it. When I found it it was cold and I picked it up and brought it in the house it warmed up in my hands and started to peep a little bit...

We got out the heat light and tried to get it to drink.. It was still struggling to stand. It will be 3 days old today

If is doing ok by tonight do you think we could slip it under the mom after she goes to roost and she would take care of it or are we wasting our time.

I'm pretty soft hearted and just couldn't let it die with trying to help


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If the broody rejected it once it will most likely reject it again.


----------



## farmer_dude48 (Oct 10, 2015)

Just wanted to give a update.. The mother and 2 babies are doing fine. The baby I found and brought into the house is doing ok It was eating and drinking on its own and I gave it to a young lady that promised to take care of it.

Thank again for all your help


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww. Well at least you had a way of solving it. Too bad you don't have a silkie.

Story. I bought 12 Gold Laced Polish , and gave the silkie hen half, and half in the incubator. When 2 days old, I put the incubator babies in a different coop and took the silkie mom and put her in there. For a while she couldn't figure out why the chicks would keep their distance. A few hours later, I added the silkie hatched chicks. Everything was fine. I added another broody silkie hen and they both "reared" the chicks. Very cute. When I moved them all back with the roo and 4 other silkie hens, it became a family affair. Even roo was the proud father. As the chicks got taller than the parents, the parents all acted like one big happy family. How sweet it was. Until all the chicks died from Marek's. And one silkie hen.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

my broody girl hatched two babies today ️️️️


----------

